# Installing bullnosed corners



## MagnumBI (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi all,

I been doing drywall corners as 90 degrees for years but have been noticing that more and more higher end homes have bullnosed corners. More drywallers are installing bulllnosed ends. I don't want to get left behind on this new trend and need to know the best way to install them.

Is it realitively easy to install these ends? Do I leave more space on the corners to install bull ends. Need some clarification. 

Thanks!
Magnum


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Normally the answer would be no. But that only applies to the run of the mill 'average' bullnose that has been around forever. Now there is a proliferation of designer bullnose. Trim Tex and others offer at least a half dozen variations from things called 350 bull to 3/4 bull to chamfered corners.

The long and the short, average bullnose requires nothing, some of the other version do require leaving the rock back from the edge. You need to look into what you are going to be installing.

Hope that helps you.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

typically:

You don't lap the rock at the corners. Both sides are cut flush with the stud so there is room for the radius.

The corner is stapled on. 1-1/2" X 1/4" crown staples.

Don't skimp on staples.


----------



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

Get some 3m spray glue. I really like to glue it on with the staples also. I get the glue from Home Depot. Also if you can find one a miter gauge wil help with vertical to horizontal transitions. Also they make molded pieces for that too. Check out all-wall.com.


----------

